# Hello From The Lowcountry of SC



## jbclarke16

After being a nonmember for quite a while I've finally decided to create an account of my own. As stated in the title Im from the Lowcountry, specifically the Tri-County area and I have been here my entire life. Currently, I don't own a skiff, but I will be in the market in the next few months. I'm in the process of finishing my senior year at The Citadel and I'm trying to narrow my choices down and find the best skiff for me. Any helpful info is appreciated!

I have a 2 Stroke 40 Yamaha and I'm trying to find a skiff that the Yamaha would preform the best on so currently, I am looking into either a Native SUV or a Cayo 173. I have heard nothing but good things about both boats/companies and I really like how the hulls are setup. Does anyone have any particular experience with either two boats? If so any helpful info is welcomed! I have no biases on a skiff company, I just want something that is a great platform to fish from and would provide a decently comfortable ride for the GF on sandbar/cruising days during the summer. 

Once again, Thank you in advance guys!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Welcome, Let me know if you every want to get out on some fish.


----------



## jbclarke16

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome, Let me know if you every want to get out on some fish.


Thanks for the invite! I followed your ECS EvoX while it was being built, that's an awesome skiff.


----------



## bryson

Welcome! There are a couple Charleston-area guys on here, hopefully one of them can chime in about the Ankona or the Cayo.

On a side note, you should definitely take Todd up on his offer -- that skiff is pretty dang sweet; it will put East Cape on your radar for sure.


----------



## jbclarke16

bryson said:


> Welcome! There are a couple Charleston-area guys on here, hopefully one of them can chime in about the Ankona or the Cayo.
> 
> On a side note, you should definitely take Todd up on his offer -- that skiff is pretty dang sweet; it will put East Cape on your radar for sure.



Oh yeah, I've always been a huge fan of East Cape, they produce some awesome skiffs. I've got a buddy who has a Vantage and it blows my mind every time I get in it. My dream rig would be a Fury or Caimen but unfortunately I don't think my budget will allow for one of those right now lol. One day down the road I will have one.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Check out a Glide. There are several on here that would be sick boats for this area.


----------



## jbclarke16

The glides are sweet, but only rated for a 30. You don't think my 40 Yam would be too much motor to hang in the back of one?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Actually in that case I'd do a Caimen Light. since you already have the motor I'm sure you could work something out with Kevin to where you would be happy. Give him a shout.


----------



## Dawhoo

Citadel 09 here...good luck with the search. Is the rod and gun club still active?


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> After being a nonmember for quite a while I've finally decided to create an account of my own. As stated in the title Im from the Lowcountry, specifically the Tri-County area and I have been here my entire life. Currently, I don't own a skiff, but I will be in the market in the next few months. I'm in the process of finishing my senior year at The Citadel and I'm trying to narrow my choices down and find the best skiff for me. Any helpful info is appreciated!
> 
> I have a 2 Stroke 40 Yamaha and I'm trying to find a skiff that the Yamaha would preform the best on so currently, I am looking into either a Native SUV or a Cayo 173. I have heard nothing but good things about both boats/companies and I really like how the hulls are setup. Does anyone have any particular experience with either two boats? If so any helpful info is welcomed! I have no biases on a skiff company, I just want something that is a great platform to fish from and would provide a decently comfortable ride for the GF on sandbar/cruising days during the summer.
> 
> Once again, Thank you in advance guys!


I picked up a SUV 17 in December and I like it more and more everyday. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## jbclarke16

mtoddsolomon said:


> Actually in that case I'd do a Caimen Light. since you already have the motor I'm sure you could work something out with Kevin to where you would be happy. Give him a shout.


I didn't even think about a Caimen light, that's a good idea, thanks! Those are some cool boats too. I'll definitely look into it, I meant to call Kevin a month or so back but got busy with school and forgot.


----------



## jbclarke16

Dawhoo said:


> Citadel 09 here...good luck with the search. Is the rod and gun club still active?


Oh really? What company? But yeah, it actually is. The club was around my knob year but fell apart soph. and junior year but we've got it back now. A buddy of mine and I are actually the Chair and Co Chair of the club.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> I picked up a SUV 17 in December and I like it more and more everyday. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have.


Well, first off, how well does it do in open water/a little bit of chop? I know any skiff is going to be a tad bit wet regardless of the size but in a matter of speaking is it a decently comfortable ride? Also, I have heard about it having a little bit of bow steer in the wind, have you noticed this or experienced this at all?


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> Well, first off, how well does it do in open water/a little bit of chop? I know any skiff is going to be a tad bit wet regardless of the size but in a matter of speaking is it a decently comfortable ride? Also, I have heard about it having a little bit of bow steer in the wind, have you noticed this or experienced this at all?


First of all, it is a very light skiff. So it is not going to ride like a Maverick or EC. It is tippier than one of those boats. I can walk the gunnel but it is still tippy. Wide open with just me, I can get 36. With 2 guys and gear, 32-33. That is with the 40 HP Tohatsu. The reason I chose that boat was I thought it was the best boat in my budget for what I needed. I want to be able to pole in skinny water but I also have to cross open bays where I live. It poles as wells as any skiff out there in 5". Even solo it does well. As far as chop, with the trim tabs, I can trim the bow down for going upwind in chop and that bow slices through the chop. Going down wind you can definitely get bow steer. You just have to learn the sweet spot with trim and speed. Now that i have been running it a few months, I have figured out where those sweet spots are, that I hardly even get wet anymore, unless I am going upwind in a quartering sea that is blowing 25. Once you get it dialed in, the boat is really sweet. I hope this helps.


----------



## bryson

I'd consider a Mitzi also. Fit and finish isn't all that great, but that's reflected in the price. Never ridden on one (looks like they will beat you up) but people seem to like them. I love that the front deck is so large -- I eyed one at a boat show and felt like I could do cartwheels up there.


----------



## Padre

bryson said:


> I'd consider a Mitzi also. Fit and finish isn't all that great, but that's reflected in the price. Never ridden on one (looks like they will beat you up) but people seem to like them. I love that the front deck is so large -- I eyed one at a boat show and felt like I could do cartwheels up there.


Yeah I was actually looking at them too. Same price range. I have friends that have them but I have never ridden in one.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> First of all, it is a very light skiff. So it is not going to ride like a Maverick or EC. It is tippier than one of those boats. I can walk the gunnel but it is still tippy. Wide open with just me, I can get 36. With 2 guys and gear, 32-33. That is with the 40 HP Tohatsu. The reason I chose that boat was I thought it was the best boat in my budget for what I needed. I want to be able to pole in skinny water but I also have to cross open bays where I live. It poles as wells as any skiff out there in 5". Even solo it does well. As far as chop, with the trim tabs, I can trim the bow down for going upwind in chop and that bow slices through the chop. Going down wind you can definitely get bow steer. You just have to learn the sweet spot with trim and speed. Now that i have been running it a few months, I have figured out where those sweet spots are, that I hardly even get wet anymore, unless I am going upwind in a quartering sea that is blowing 25. Once you get it dialed in, the boat is really sweet. I hope this helps.


That definitely is some helpful information! Tippiness isn't that big a deal, I'm used to being in tippy, I've got a 1544 Gatortrax mud hull and surface drive and indefinitely isn't one of the most stable platforms. Do you have a console or tiller steer, I've been looking at the tiller steer but was a little considered about the longer runs. Also, have you noticed any porpoising when running solo? I guess this can be adjusted or canceled with tabs. I've never ran a boat with tabs so that would definitely get need some playing with and getting used to.


----------



## jbclarke16

bryson said:


> I'd consider a Mitzi also. Fit and finish isn't all that great, but that's reflected in the price. Never ridden on one (looks like they will beat you up) but people seem to like them. I love that the front deck is so large -- I eyed one at a boat show and felt like I could do cartwheels up there.


I had considered a Mitzi before but just like you stated, they look like they'd be a pretty rough ride. I've never ridden in one or looked at one up close but I guess they deserve a wet test too. We've got a Mitzi dealer not far from me.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> That definitely is some helpful information! Tippiness isn't that big a deal, I'm used to being in tippy, I've got a 1544 Gatortrax mud hull and surface drive and indefinitely isn't one of the most stable platforms. Do you have a console or tiller steer, I've been looking at the tiller steer but was a little considered about the longer runs. Also, have you noticed any porpoising when running solo? I guess this can be adjusted or canceled with tabs. I've never ran a boat with tabs so that would definitely get need some playing with and getting used to.


Mine is a center console. It will porpoise wide open if I don't have it trimmed right. I would never have this boat without tabs. Not so much for the load distribution from side to side because it is easy to slide 6 inches. But the tabs are invaluable for trimming this boat. You trim the tabs down for a better hole shot. Once I am up on the plane, I trim the bow back up so that it is less wetted surface. But if you get into chop, you can trim it back down. Sometimes I will be trimmed for chop and you get into the lee of a shore where there is flat water and trim it back up and you can hear and see the increase in speed and RPM's. This is the first time I have had trim tabs on a skiff. I have had them on an off shore boat before. On a skiff it makes an even bigger difference. I will never have a skiff without them.


----------



## Dawhoo

jbclarke16 said:


> Oh really? What company? But yeah, it actually is. The club was around my knob year but fell apart soph. and junior year but we've got it back now. A buddy of mine and I are actually the Chair and Co Chair of the club.


 C company . Good to hear about the club.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> Mine is a center console. It will porpoise wide open if I don't have it trimmed right. I would never have this boat without tabs. Not so much for the load distribution from side to side because it is easy to slide 6 inches. But the tabs are invaluable for trimming this boat. You trim the tabs down for a better hole shot. Once I am up on the plane, I trim the bow back up so that it is less wetted surface. But if you get into chop, you can trim it back down. Sometimes I will be trimmed for chop and you get into the lee of a shore where there is flat water and trim it back up and you can hear and see the increase in speed and RPM's. This is the first time I have had trim tabs on a skiff. I have had them on an off shore boat before. On a skiff it makes an even bigger difference. I will never have a skiff without them.



I see, definitely some helpful information. Thank you for that! It looks like the SUV is a solid candidate...


----------



## jbclarke16

Dawhoo said:


> C company . Good to hear about the club.


No joke? C company is my home company. I caught a BT this semester.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> I see, definitely some helpful information. Thank you for that! It looks like the SUV is a solid candidate...


Rory at Ankona says the SUV is still his favorite boat.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> Rory at Ankona says the SUV is still his favorite boat.


Out of the Ankona's it definitely is my favorite. Something about the look, that classic style to it. Idk, its a nice skiff. What was your wait time if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> Out of the Ankona's it definitely is my favorite. Something about the look, that classic style to it. Idk, its a nice skiff. What was your wait time if you don't mind me asking.


It was supposed to have been 4 months but I got moved to the top of the list after the hurricane that went up the east coast. Some guys had to postpone their builds. So I got mine in 3 months.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> It was supposed to have been 4 months but I got moved to the top of the list after the hurricane that went up the east coast. Some guys had to postpone their builds. So I got mine in 3 months.


4 months still isn't that bad a wait time. I guess it's different when you're waiting though haha


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> 4 months still isn't that bad a wait time. I guess it's different when you're waiting though haha


yeah it was tough. I started hiking a lot.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> yeah it was tough. I started hiking a lot.


Not a bad way to pass the time. Where did you hike? I'd love to give the AT a shot one day.


----------



## Dawhoo

jbclarke16 said:


> No joke? C company is my home company. I caught a BT this semester.


BT and a 120.... good old days.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> Not a bad way to pass the time. Where did you hike? I'd love to give the AT a shot one day.


I did some of the AT. I also hiked into the Smokey Mountain National Park and camped and fly fished. and in November I did part of the Florida Trail in the panhandle.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> I did some of the AT. I also hiked into the Smokey Mountain National Park and camped and fly fished. and in November I did part of the Florida Trail in the panhandle.


Sounds like a blast! I'd like to get back into it.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> Sounds like a blast! I'd like to get back into it.


Yeah it is tough doing both. Now that I have gotten the boat I have not hiked. but I have camped with the boat 9 days already this year.


----------



## jbclarke16

Padre said:


> Yeah it is tough doing both. Now that I have gotten the boat I have not hiked. but I have camped with the boat 9 days already this year.


Do any camping in the glades? I'd really like to make a trip and camp out there and fish and stuff.


----------



## Padre

jbclarke16 said:


> Do any camping in the glades? I'd really like to make a trip and camp out there and fish and stuff.


Yes, we go every year. Love to camp there. We go out of Choko. Because I live n the other end of the state, I don't get to fish the glades but once a year. So we usually go for 5 nights. I'll let you know when we go next year as it is always good to go with at least one other boat.


----------



## jbclarke16

That sounds like a real enjoyable trip. Awesome, I appreciate the invite! Hopefully this time next year I'll have a skiff.


----------



## Roninrus1

Welcome from the upper Texas coast.


----------

